# Low lying fog using only mulch???



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

*Low lying fog using mulch???*

I was wandering about the web and found the following:

http://www.eyesofhalloween.com/mulch.htm

Has anyone ever tried this technique? It would be nice not having to worry about ice, but I don't want to clean up two bags of mulch if it doesn't work


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't imagine what would be in the mulch that would make it hug the ground. I sure hope it works though... I would definitely do this, and after Halloween just spread the mulch around the shrubbery. Can somebody please test this out? This sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use mulch to make a couple fresh graves each Halloween (then it goes on the flower beds). I can't imagine how it would work for the fog? I can see how the fog would ooze out of the mulch for a neat effect, but why would it stay low? I guess filtering through the mulch may cool the fog a little.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

He says on his site "...you can add a chiller in between the fogger and the mulch pile to prolong the effect and make it even more of an effect...." This makes me think it's just fog being trapped and it will finally escape. I don't think it can replace a fog chiller.

Since you want to keep the fog coming out as cool as possible to make it low lying, I was wondering if you used mulch and watered it down ahead of time, if that would help attract the fog to the cool, wet porous material. What do you think? I've read that if you want the fog to stay low longer, wet down your lawn ahead of time. So why not the mulch, which will retain the moisture longer. I thought maybe the watered lawn trick worked because the fog with the gycol additive (and whatever else) has an affinity to water and so when it encounters a wet surface after being blown out it will kind of seek to stay with it. This will be my first year running a fogger so I have no personal experience, just what I've read. _So am I blowing smoke (or fog) here or do you guys think there's something to wet mulch and wet lawns retaining the chilled fog longer??_


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have heard the same thing about wetting your lawn before hand that it helps the fog hug the ground. I know for me I couldn't do that because of all the power running all over my yard. Not to mention I can not even get to my water hose when the display is set up....LoL 

Unless you have GFCIs on your props, lighting, smoke machines, etc. I wouldn't recommend it as it will cause a shock hazard.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I noticed recently while testing out a laser vortex effect with fog late at night that the fog was hugging the grass that was wet with dew. It was totally unchilled, so I think there may be something to this.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Being in a warm weather area makes it quite a challenge to keep the fog low, even with a large cooler, so I'm always looking something more effective. We are planning to pull out the special effects stuff this weekend, so I think I'll try a couple of experiments with mulch, watered grass and our chiler. I'll report back the results.


----------

